# Life in the old girl!



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny developed an on/again, off/again limp. UNTIL...the grandkids got here from NY. Wow...running, jumping, leaping, twirling and plenty of flopping over for belly rubs. You'd have thought she was FIVE!

I think instead of getting her a puppy, we should adopt a couple of kids!!!

(would rather deal with a puppy :curtain


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

isn't that great, how they develop all that energy with young ones around? I'm glad to hear she's having fun.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so glad that Penny is getting her pepped energy up.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh that is absolutely wonderful  You must be overjoyed to watch her play like that. I hope you all are taking lots of video and photos so you have them to enjoy in the future. I wish I could send my kids up to you to play with Penny, maybe you will have to import some local kids from time to time. So glad you're Penny girl is so happy and feeling so good!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Just love hearing that about Penny-she must have had a lot of fun!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

No photos or videos. I never think to do that. :-( Both kids are at camp now. Only our grandson comes back for the night. Granddaughter won't be back until Friday. Penny will have a busy weekend with the kids but then G-daughter goes to her other grandmother for the week and g-son goes to over night camp for 4 days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like having a few kids around is just what Penny needed. Must have been fun watching her with your grandchildren.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aww, so cute! I love when you can tell how much fun they are having!


----------

